# And then the creaks magically disappeared.......



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

It's funny how I let my creaking bike drive me to tearing it all apart over and over. When I do, it's always quiet the next time I ride. So last time I rode, just before I came down with a nasty cold, it was a dry, hot day with lots of climbing and dust in my mouth from following a group. That kind of ride. I was sweaty and tired with dirt in my mouth, and... my bike was just creaking all over. Then came down with a 'non-covid' normal chest cold. One week later I'm feeling good enough to ride. I didn't have time to take my creaking bike apart, so I just went for a ride. To my astonishment, the bike was quiet. Not a creak. Rode great, but it wasn't hot and there was fog rolling in. So low heat, higher humidity and no creaks. 
I got me thinking about why this occurs. 
Possibilities:

The grease is over heating and causing the joint to creak?
The CF is expanding or getting softer...?
The steel is expanding in the heat (at the joints) ...?
The plastic on plastic or metal on plastic bushings are developing too much friction ...?
Your thoughts..?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

It was so hot your brain boiled and you just imagined the creaking?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe you have that new flu where you loose your ability to hear creaks.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Maybe it's just me getting old and creaky⚕


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

don't question it, just go with it and be happy it's quiet for now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It had nothing to do with your bike, it was sun spots.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Maybe it's just me getting old and creaky⚕


beat me to it.. lol


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

—-


----------

